# Wire gauge for DC motorcycle



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello gentlemen,
What would be the optimal wire gauge for a DC motorcycle? It will have approximately 120V and a 600A controller, although I will most likely set the controller current to around half that.

I was about to buy 2/0, but now I think that it may be unnecessarily bulky and heavy. 
What is the smallest size I could get away with without creating a bottle neck (even if it may be an imperceptible bottle neck).

Thank you.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Matej said:


> Hello gentlemen,
> What would be the optimal wire gauge for a DC motorcycle? It will have approximately 120V and a 600A controller, although I will most likely set the controller current to around half that.
> 
> I was about to buy 2/0, but now I think that it may be unnecessarily bulky and heavy.
> ...


This topic has been discussed many times. Do some searches.

Size the power cables in the battery circuit to the 1C rate. Size the cables in the motor circuit to the one hour rating of the motor. Use the ampacity recommendation (usually a chart) for the particular cable insulation you're using as well as the installation details such as conduits and ventilation. 

major


----------

